

UC Berkeley hacking leaves thousands at risk of ID theft - pmikal
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/05/08/BAPA17H89B.DTL

======
CalmQuiet
It is (of course) a home page story at berkeley.edu - with a link to its own
subdomain: <http://datatheft.berkeley.edu>

Pity that there is not a _comments_ feature on the university site for
Berkeley's own IT folks to discuss the event and university response to it. I
hope there is as much hacker discussion of the _why_ and _how_ of THIS event
on a major IT campus as there was over Joel's little password snafu.

—Berkeley alum

------
pj
Locks keep out the honest people.

